# BSE Confirmed in Canadian Cow



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The cow was from Alberta. I hope common sense will prevail this time and no hysteria over this controlled and confined incidence. This was the last thing that the beef growers needed....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/bse-confirmed-in-canadian-cow-NAA-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Agreed, Someone better let Big Butt Opra know so she can dig out the same old video of the down Holstein cow and show it on her TV station that she owns. this might be a bad day in the feed lot. Hope Not or it could work in the producer favor, maybe a embargo no imported beef,


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

snowball said:


> or it could work in the producer favor, maybe a embargo no imported beef,


Don't even start with that Bullshit again.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If COOL works as it should, this ISOLATED incident will remain just that. Until the mainstream news networks get ahold of it. Then all bets are off.

Had a lady in town tell me once that she won't eat another beef product until they get this mad cow thing figured out. Told her "Mad Cow" is the name reserved for Oprah and her subjugates. You could hear the words fly right over her head....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been waiting to see how the market dealt with the BSE reported case. Hardly a blimp on the radar.

Fed cattle traded today about the same as last week, $162 cwt.

The BSE surveillance program Canada has developed kept any part of the animal from entering the food chain. The program worked as planned, good job!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here it goes....very bad news.

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/02/five-countries-have-now-banned-import-canadian-beef/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=52191034d9-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-52191034d9-296641129

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

What is interesting is that a few months ago they were telling us that the beef industry needs to increase testing or we will loose our current level of status. Than what happens. We find a case because we were looking hard for it. We try to test the most at risk animals to show the trade partners. But the thing is if you look hard enough for something it will be found.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree.

BSE is very rare these days. From all accounts the inspection is simple and easy to isolate. We have come a long way since first learning it even existed. A rare find should not cause a panic. I am not sure it should even be made public anymore. I personally do not see BSE as a major risk in getting into the food chain now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It does look like when isolated contained cases are discovered that the beast could be put down and then put a temporary isolation on that particular herd and nothing else.....but with todays media it would be impossible to keep it quiet. Someone, somewhere would leak the info even if it was classified....probably some government official that was privy to the info.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am not convinced the cause of BSE is really known. Let me rephrase, I do not believe the real cause of BSE has been made public as a viable possibility. Two neighboring herds feeding the same feed from the same delivery trucks and one may have a case and the other not.

Cornell had an interesting theory and presented evidence which made a lot of sense. The page stayed up for a while then was removed. I have removed one deworming practice from our cattle management program since reading their study.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

China shut down imports of canadian beef for food safety. How ironic.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

When it comes to China i believe this is all political and has little or nothing to do with facts. They are flexing their muscles all over the world right now.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Every country that has closed the boarders so far are either flexing their political muscles or trying to protect their own interests.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> China shut down imports of canadian beef for food safety. How ironic.


That is more hilarious than ironic to me....after the international killing of infants with their baby formulas and dogs with their dog food what the heck does China know about safety.....not to mention how many 100's of government workers are accidentally killed each and every year on government jobs. China and safety....now there is a classic antonym.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Yes they should really be focusing in on our advanced scientific testing, and finding 1 case



















VS


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Supa Dexta said:


> Yes they should really be focusing in on our advanced scientific testing, and finding 1 case


I believe they snicker at us for testing before there is a problem. It seems many countries wait until there are deaths (human guinea pigs) and then say, "Oops, can't put drywall in baby formula".

We find a speed bump before it is a problem and report it openly to the world. They snicker again and say, "now we have a legal reason to close the borders".

Our laboratory rats have more rights and protection than the citizens of some countries.

There was a time when no North American country would have tolerated the double standards we are forced to endure today.


----------

